# New Job i have



## lawnmowertech37 (Nov 2, 2010)

New job i have is selling Website for landscapers 
i get commission for each sale


----------



## ddhlakebound (Nov 3, 2010)

Ahh......much better as a small engine parts website.


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 4, 2010)

*"New job i have is selling Website for landscapers
i get commission for each sale" 
*

you actually sell internet and type like that?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 6, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> *"New job i have is selling Website for landscapers
> i get commission for each sale"
> *
> 
> you actually sell internet and type like that?



Good observation!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice site tho!
Drop down boxes are a little quick. took me 5 times to get to sthil parts, of course that could have something to do with it being a Saturday and I'm up at 430 am!
Mouse skills are not awake!


----------

